# LRI Photon Pro - new replacement LED question



## thomaswclardy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello All!
I love everything about the Photon Pro- it's the perfect EDC for me.
I would love to update it with either a Q5- which seems quite easy - just remove P4 and resolder the same sized Q5, right?
BUT, can I get more ambitious and try a XP-G R5?
It's a different size, but the greater efficiency and power makes me really want to try.
I'm sure heat is a consideration...
Any advice on how to do it? Similar threads?
Caution? Guidance?
Thank you!!!
Tom


----------



## ama230 (Aug 23, 2010)

i have the same light and love it but would be interesting if it were to do better with same reflector. It throws really good but questionable with an xpg. If you do this it would be awesome as its hard to find a xpg r5 led and cheap.

Best of luck though.:twothumbs

keep us posted


----------

